# Longport bridge



## macdaddy (Apr 4, 2010)

I fished the Longport bridge friday night and really killed the blues. Brought in about 13 or 14 and lost another 7 or 8 bringing them up. All were about 12 to 17 inches. Great night!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------

